# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Scandola [Ionian Star, Via Ligure]

## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει ανοιχτεί ακόμα θέμα για το *"Ionian Star"* της Strintzis Lines.
Πλοίο που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992 στην Ολλανδία και δρομολογήθηκε αρχικά σε εσωτερικές γραμμές της Ιταλίας με το όνομα *"Via Ligure".*
Πολύ γρήγορα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια ναυλωμένο για την *Strinzis Lines* στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Ανκώνα. 
Το 1996 αγοράσθηκε από την ελληνική εταιρεία, γεγονός ασυνήθιστο για πλοίο τόσο μικρής ηλικίας.
Για την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη δούλεψε μεχρι το 1999, οπότε και πωλήθηκε στην Γαλλία παίρνοντας το όνομα *"Scandola".*
Πλοίο με μεγάλη μεταφορική ικανότητα οχημάτων, αλλά μικρή μεταφορική ικανότητα επιβατών. Ένα πλοίο του τύπου ro/pax (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Η ταχύτητά του δεν ήταν μεγάλη και αυτό αποτελούσε μειονέκτημα.
Βάβαια, η Strinzis Lines είχε τόσο καλό όνομα στην Ιταλία που το άψογο service και η μοναδική εξυπηρέτηση από το πλήρωμα ξεπερνούσαν αυτό το μειονέκτημα.

Εδώ το πλοίο στην Ανκώνα τον Αύγουστο του 1998.
Ταξιδέψαμε μαζί του από την Πάτρα στην Ανκώνα.
Οι εντυπώσεις από το ταξίδι θα ακολουθήσουν σε άλλα μηνύματα.
 Σε λίγο, όμως, θα άλλαζαν πολλά και η εταιρεία αυτή θα εξαγοραζόταν από την Attica Ferries.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους των "μπλε" πλοίων.


Το Ionian Star στην Ανκώνα.jpg

Το Ionian Star στην Ανκώνα το 1998.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πω πω τελειες!!!!!!σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε ROI!!!!!αν και το εχω ξαναπει για αυτα τα σινιαλα στο θεμα ιστορικες εταιριες πιστευα ηταν πο τα καλυτερα που ειχαμε!!!κριμα που δεν υπαρχουν πια!!!!πολυ ωραιοσ ο βαπορας ηταν απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια της STRINTZIS LINES!!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Α ρε Αντώνη με τα ωραία σου.......Αυτό το βαπόρι όταν ήρθε για πρώτη φορά στην Ηγουμενίτσα μου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι ήταν "κούφιο" :shock: λόγω του επάνω open deck (Ro/Pax βλέπεις).

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου ήταν ένα απίστευτο ταξίδι με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
Έκανε πολλές ώρες και το χαρήκαμε πραγματικά.
Τα πλοία που είδαμε στη διαδρομή ήταν πάρα πολλά.

Σύντομα θα δούμε και άλλες πολλές εικόνες.
Ειδικά, η Ηγουμενίτσα ήταμν στις μεγάλες της ομορφιές με "Laurana", "Saturnus", "Valantino", "Κρήτη Ι" και πολλά ακόμα.

Σύντομα, η συνέχεια.

----------


## a.molos

Είχα την τυχη να παρεβρεθώ στα εγκαίνια του πλοίου στην παγόδα (στον Πειραιά φυσικά) όπου κόσμος και κοσμάκης προσήλθε για να δεί απο κοντά το νέο απόκτημα του Στρίντζη. Η δεξίωση δόθηκε στο μεγάλο ανοικτό ντέκ, όπου οι πλούσιοι μπουφέδες δέχθηκαν καταιγιστικά πυρά απο λοιμασμένους (συγνώμη αλλά μόνο έτσι μπορώ να χαρακτηρίσω τους ανθρωπους αυτούς, που πάνε με ταπεράκια σε εγκαίνια). Σε γενικές γραμμές το πλοίο ήταν όμορφο, ευρύχωρο και περιποιημένο, σχεδόν σα να βγήκε μόλις απο το ναυπηγείο. Δυστυχώς δεν ευδοκίμησε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο το πλοιο αν υπηρχε σημερα στην ελλαδα, θα μπορουσε να καλυψει τη γραμμη του ανατολικου αιγαιου (λεσβο-χιο-σαμο-ικαρια-κω-ροδο) η,  να καλυψει καποιο δρομολογιο που κανει το αλεξανδρα τ. μιλαμε για σχετικα νεο πλοιο και με μεγαλη μεταφορικη ικανοτητα οχηματων οπως αναφερθηκε παραπανω. οσο για την ταχυτητα του, μηπως το αλεξανδρα τ, ειναι πιο γρηγορο? ακομα και σε συγκριση με τα πλοια της σοας σαφεστατα πολυ  καλυτερο. γνωριζουμε τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα του?

----------


## a.molos

Να παραθέσω και δύο φωτό. Η δική μου απο την Ηγουμενίτσα, με την αναχώρηση του πλοίου στις 6 Αυγούστου του 1997 και η αλλη (απο την συλλογή μου, φωτό του αείμνηστου Jens-Peter Kranz) απο ένα άλλο πλοίο της σειράς, με το όνομα του Ιονίου. VIA IONIΑ της VIAMARE στο κανάλι του Κιέλου. Η διαφορά απο την υπερκατασκευή στο Στάρ, είναι εμφανής.
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Roi & Sea Serenade.

IONIIAN STAR 06.08.1997.jpg

VIA IONIO.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίο αφιέρωμα σε ένα αγαπητό μου πλοίο, φίλε Roi!
Να προσθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου, ορισμένα στοιχεία: 
Συνολικά ήταν 7 αδέρφια. Ναυπηγηθήκανε για λογαριασμό της Viamare di Navigazione, με σκοπό την αποσυμφόρηση των Ιταλικών αυτοκινητοδρόμων. Τελικά η όλη προσπάθεια απέβη άκαρπη και ή Viamare χρεωκόπησε ... 
Τα πλοία ήταν: 
Via Ligure -> Ionian Star (Strintzis) -> Scandola (CMN), Marseille - Ajaccio
Via Adriatico -> Ταξιδεύει με το ίδιο όνομα για την Tirrenia, Genova - Palermo
Via Ionio -> Espresso Ravenna (Adriatica) -> Ταξιδεύει με το ίδιο όνομα για την Tirrenia, Ravenna - Catania
Via Mediterraneo -> Espresso Catania (Adriatica) -> Ταξιδεύει με το ίδιο όνομα για την Tirrenia, Ravenna - Catania
Via Tirreno -> Galileusz (Unity Line), Swinoujscie - Trelleborg
Lazio -> Ταξιδεύει με το ίδιο όνομα για την Tirrenia, Livorno - Cagliari
Puglia -> Ταξιδεύει με το ίδιο όνομα για την Tirrenia, Livorno - Cagliari 
Τα δύο τελευταία τα ανέλαβε εξαρχής η Tirrenia, επειδή εν τω μεταξύ, η Viamare είχε κλείσει.

----------


## sea_serenade

a.molos πάλι άυπνο με κόβω απόψε....¶λλη φορά θα μπαίνω στο forum πρωί γιατί τα βραδινά δε μου βγαίνουν σε καλό. Υπέροχες και οι δύο φωτό αλλά η πρώτη.................Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

To* fakta* δίνει διαστάσεις 150,43 x  23,40 x 6,00 m.


Brt/ Nrt/ Dwt. 14398/ 7500/ 7300. 

Efter ombyggnad. Brt/ Nrt/ Dwt. 19400/ 4319/ 5535. 

Maskineri. Tv&#229; Sulzer 8ZAL40S dieslar. 

Effekt. 11520 kW.

Το φυλλάδιο του Στρίντζη έδινε ικανότητα μεταφοράς:
850 επιβάτες, 800 αυτοκίνητα.

Η μετασκευή υπήρξε επιτυχής, όπως και οι περισσότερες του Στρίντζη.  Κατασκευάστηκε ένα "καινούριο", ουσιαστικά, πλοίο.
Αρχικά μετέφερε 50 επιβάτες και έφθασε τους 850

Αν υπήρχε σήμερα, θα μπορούσε να  εξυπηρετήσει πολλές γραμμές. 


Φίλε Α. Μώλο, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και θα σου ανταποδώσουμε κατάλληλα.

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΕΑ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1995, ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΛΟΣ....

delos star 1995.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Κατεβαίνοντας για την Κέρκυρα. 
Ionian Star Kopie.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Σημαντικό υλικό από όλους σας, ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος του Ιonian Star, που σπάνια τις βλέπουμε.

----------


## a.molos

Μια ακόμη κοντινή φωτό του πλοίου απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο και συνονόματο Roi (που φρόντισε να μου την υπενθυμίσει) καθώς και στον Appia που το αγαπησε, αλλά και τον sea serenade (τυχερέ, αρχίζει η περατζάδα στην Ηγουμενίτσα !)

IONIAN STAR.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη φωτο γραφια α.μολος!!!!σε γυριζει σε εκεινη την εποχη που πραγματικα θαυμαζαμε πολυ ομορφα σκαρια και σινιαλα!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Αντώνη, κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις το κουτάκι των αναμνήσεων χάνουμε τον ύπνο μας. Οι υπέροχες φωτό σου μας γυρίζουν σε εκείνα τα όμορφα χρόνια όπου τα λιμάνια μας γέμιζαν απο όμορφα βαπόρια. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε και συνονόματε, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι θα κάνεις πολλούς να χάσουν τον ύπνο τους.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci, φίλε μου  :Very Happy: 
Ήταν όμορφο καράβι! Κρίμα που έφυγε σχετικά νωρίς ...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πηγή: upload.wikimedia.org,  δεν μπορούσα να βρω πιο μικρή εικόνα. /*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...le_mg_6438.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το αγαπημένο καράβι το συνάντησα πριν μερικές μέρες στην Μασσαλία... Σε ολίγο κακή κατάσταση εξωτερικά θα έλεγα γεγονός που με λύπησε...
Μερικές φώτο για να το απολαύσετε...
DSC_0914 (Custom).jpg DSC_1053 (Custom).jpg DSC_1068 (Custom).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσεις Απόστολε αλλά με μια μικρή μετασκευή στο εσωτερικό του θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε για την Νελ.Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να το ψάξει

----------


## sea_serenade

Ίσως να το έχω αναφέρει ξανά στο παρελθόν.... Όταν είχε πρωτομπεί το βαπόρι στη γραμμή Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας όλοι αναρωτιόταν γιατί αυτό το πλοίο είναι "κούφιο" εννοώντας το επάνω γκαράζ - open deck......

----------


## Apostolos

> Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσεις Απόστολε αλλά με μια μικρή μετασκευή στο εσωτερικό του θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε για την Νελ.Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να το ψάξει


Όταν παλαιότερα ανέφερα σε κάποιους ότι το Σταρ ήταν ότι καλύτερο για την τότε ΝΕΛ με αποπήραν... Για φανταστείτε να είχε τότε 2 όμοια πλοία στην γραμμή...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Iοnian Star*... 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3002.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Μια ακόμα πολύτιμη φωτογραφία από το ανεξάντλητο αρχείο του φίλου APOLLON!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καταπληκτικη φωτο και σπανια αυτου του πολυ ομορφου καραβιου. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Σε Ιταλικό λιμάνι είναι, αλλά σε ποιό;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ειναι στην Αγκωνα φιλε Ellinis

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη φωτογραφία!
Κρίμα που υπάρχουν μόνο τόσο λίγες φωτογραφίες του όμορφου αυτού καραβιού ...

----------


## Apostolos

Μιας που οι φώτο του πλοίου απο την Μασσαλία είχαν χαθεί τις ξανάβαλα και σας δείνω άλλη μία κατάπλωρη! Σαν πληροφορία αναφέρω ότι το πλοίο είναι παροπλισμένο στην Νάπολη. Είχε ναυλωθεί απο την εταιρία ASA Lines και εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Σαβόνα - Βαρκελώνη - Ζεμπρούγκε (!) αλλά λόγω χαμηλής επιβατικής κίνησης αντικαταστάθηκε με το καθαρόαιμο Ro/Ro Elizabeth Russ. Με λίγα λόγια το πλοίο είναι (ξανά) πρός πώληση!!! Ότι πρέπει!

DSC_0918 (Custom).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό το βαπόρι μας είχε φύγει νωρίς τότε κ ας ήταν μικρής ηλικίας.Ίσως λόγω ταχύτητας σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό εκείνη την εποχή.
Μιά χαρά είναι,αν δεν υπήρχε η κρίση θα έλεγα πως θα το ξαναβλέπαμε προς τα εδώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ιδεωδες για της σημερινες συνθηκες για ολες σχεδον τις γραμμες.Ισως μονο ο παρα πολυ φαρδυς καταπελτης να ηθελε αλλη μοιρασια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VIA LIGURE.jpgSCANDOLA.jpg
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Ας ξαναπιάσω πάλι το θέμα με 2 φωτό του βαποριού πρό κ μετά την εποχή Στρίντζη.

----------

